
How to steal an election - chirau
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/07/04/conventions-primaries-and-the-presidency
======
russell
It's a history of presidential nomination conventions ffrom their appearance
in the early 1800s. The takeaway is they can never get it right.

